# help me build a low cost air set up ''but fast''



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay really thinking about air in my 68 because 1.Got a big block 2.Want a nice feeling ride when I cruising and smash on the big block :biggrin: 3. no oil mess''yes I'm lazy''4. Would like to put my rallies and wires on and hang with the muscle car guys as well as the lowrider guyz............................................................................................................................ Okay I.m thinking of going with a york (junk yard) 2 tanks(used,would like to go big maybe 2 10 gallons takes?? and 1 air compressor not sure which one I would need also what parts I can get at Homedepot and what parts I can buy new and used.Just trying to build a good fast low cost set up!!So can someone help me out on a list to make for my self :biggrin: and any good websites


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

thats all I can think of right now will post more questions later


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Your not gonna need 2-10 gal. tank's maybe a 1-5 gal.You'll need atleast a 7" bag in the front if not bigger.The bigger the bag the less psi it takes to lift.

I could sit here for a hour typing everthing you would need but your best bet is to do a search look for EDC build,York install.
Check out my signature i'm putting a york in my cutlass.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468992


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

1 5 GAL TANK WONT LIFT MY SMALL BLOCK.
get as much tank as possible if you are running compressors.
if you run the bottle.. even better.

edc and 2 10 gal tanks at 200 psi will be cool....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

It's not about how many gallon's of air you have it's about consistent PSI.Let it me 5 gal or 100 gal.You will have more volume of air at 100 gal but not the pressure that in turn you will need to lift the front end.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for you guyz in put..Okay things I know I can get used are the tanks so will 2 5gal tanks better then 2 7gal tanks? or it doesn't realy matter if I/m using a york set up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 03:28 PM~15483574
> *It's not about how many gallon's of air you have it's about consistent PSI.Let it me 5 gal or 100 gal.You will have more volume of air at 100 gal but not the pressure that in turn you will need to lift the front end.
> *


so its all about psi then not how big the tank is???didn't know this..New at bags :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

If all you want is quick just run nitrogen to a 5 or 7 gal tank.I'd also keep a compressor hooked up just in case you run out of nitro.
-5/8" air line
-1/2" valves


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 27 2009, 05:19 PM~15484771
> *If all you want is quick just run nitrogen to a 5 or 7 gal tank.I'd also keep a compressor hooked up just in case you run out of nitro.
> -5/8" air line
> -1/2" valves
> *


 don't want nitro just a york set up :biggrin: because thay are fast right??(from what I learned on here) so 5/8 air line and go with 1/2 valves will put that on my list thanks


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

slam re7s allaround
two 5gal tanks runnin atleast 200psi off the EDC(more gals =s more play time,more psi =s quicker lift)
hit up Kellogs supply on HWY59 and pick up a 1/2" hyd. check valve.
home depot or lowes and pick up a water trap for the EDC and your compression fittings also.
if youre gonna run plastic hose hit up Bonander Truck in Turlock(off of Taylor rd) theyre cheap,or even Napa.or if you want you can run hydraulic hoses also.
fuck buying cups,make your own.go to merced pipe and steel on Gerard and pik up some 5"pipe and a small piece of 1/4" flat sheet. ask your club member Mando how he made the ones on his c10.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Oct 27 2009, 05:47 PM~15485081
> *slam re7s allaround
> two 5gal tanks runnin atleast 200psi off the EDC(more gals =s more play time,more psi =s quicker lift)
> hit up Kellogs supply on HWY59 and pick up a 1/2" hyd. check valve.
> ...


damn homie thanks!!!!Thats the list I needed didn't want to talk to Mando till I knew what i wanted thanks again for the help lol and where to get everything in my home town :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

more gal. might get you more lick's on the switch on the rear (less weight)
But for the front your gonna need consistent PSI (more weight)
Either way you'll still run low at some point and have to wait for what ever compressor to build back up

example- my set up 12 gal. tank 1-viair 480 3/8" line 1/2" valves 165/200 psi pressure switch.When my tank top's off at 200 psi and i hit the switch for the front to go down then back up i'll already down to 165 psi and my compressor kick's on.Now if i hit the switch (down) again then back up i comes up slower and so forth and so on.I can keep doing that till it wont lift no more and i'm stuck to what ever PSI is in my tank let's say 125 now i can not raise my front end again till my compressor has build up enough PSI to lift the front end witch is on my cutlass 140 psi.Now having bigger bag's will bring that PSi from 140 down to (i don't know haven't put in my HE 7")but it will take less to lift.

This is why i was saying nitrogen.You could go up and down numbers times in my example in the front that is until your tank went low.Remember nitro. is compressed into the cylinder under thousand psi and your only letting loose a little bit every time you hit the switch up


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

HE WOULD HAVE TO HAVE A CONSTANT 200 PSI ALL THE TIME FOR A 5 GAL TO WORK... 

A SINGLE HIT ON A 68 IMPALA WITH A SMALL BLOCK AND RE6 BAGS TAKES 125 PSI TO MOVE THE FRONT. THAT WAS ON A 5 GALLON TANK. SLOW RESPONSE AND THAT WAS ON A 150+/- PSI SWITCH THIS WAS MY FIRST SETUP..... THEN TO 10 GAL... AND FINALLY TO A BOTTLE.

THE VOLUME TAKEN FROM THE TANK TO THE BAGS WAS ENOUGH TO KICK THE COMPRESSORS ON. AND THAT IS WITH A SMALLER BAG THAT WHAT HE IS SUGGESTING. 

GIVEN THAT THE EDC IS GOING TO HAVE A 200+/- PSI SWITCH..... TO A SINGLE 5 GALLON TANK... ALL THAT IT WILL DO IS TURN ON AND OFF ALOT. IF HE IS HITTING THE SWITCH. WE ALL KNOW THAT ONCE YOU HIT IT ... IT IS ALL YOU WANT TO DO.


AT MIN I WOULD HAVE A DUAL 7'S OR 10'S ON AN EDC JUST FOR PLAY TIME.


IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO RUN A BOTTLE.... THEN PUT AS MANY TANKS AS YOU ARE WILLING TO GIVE UP SPACE. THE EDC WILL FILL FAST AND YOU WILL BE ABLE TO PLAY A BIT LONGER.

MY SETUP CONSISTS OF
1968 IMPALA WITH A 327
SLAM 6 FRONT 3/4 FILLS 1/2 DUMP
SLAM 7 REAR 5/8 FILLS 1/2 DUMP WITH SLOW DOWNS
M SIZE(YES IT FITS)TANK WITH REG AT 450
NO CHARGE TANKS
AND A BACK UP COMPRESSOR TO FILL THE TANK WHEN IT IS EMPTY.


----------



## D.Elers (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol, no I would love to have my setup like yours. Ive been too lazy to sit down and actually do it. I know I would need a whole day just to get it like yours.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Again like i stated before it's not about gal. it's about consistent PSI.But do what ever you want to


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

bagged... i agree it is about consistant psi... but without any where to store it you are just filling and emptying the tank. what you are saying if you have constant pressure why even have a tank? 

volume displacement is why.

im only arguing that a single 5 gallon tank only has enough volume to fill 2 re6 bags to 125 psi before it needs to be filled again depending on the psi in the tank. you need to have enough air stored to displace the same about of air in the bag to get the pressure want.. be it 150-550...

if that was the case i would slap an edc in and run it straight to the valves..

as far as your suggestions go... they are all valid points.

as for licks of the switch... more is always better. on an edc the car would always have to be running to keep a single 5 filled to pick the car up and 1 lick and it is done with the car off.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Oct 30 2009, 01:14 PM~15514664
> *bagged... i agree it is about consistant psi... but without any where to store it you are just filling and emptying the tank. what you are saying if you have constant pressure why even have a tank?
> 
> volume displacement is why.
> ...


I get what you saying but his topic was "low cost set up "but fast"to that means he's gonna be on the switch quite a bit

Nitro is about the cheapest "fast" way of doing it w/o getting involved in fabrication,placement,part's of a edc

As for 5 or 10 or what ever gal....do what you want i'm just trying to say you can have all the volume of air in the world but it's not gonna give you much play time in the front end w/o having consistent psi...... is a weight to PSi thing.As for the rear yeah less weight at 10 or what ever gal. will give you a little more play time before your tank's are to low to lift.

Not trying to stir shit up here IMPALAMAN1 i'm just stating thing's that i have had to learn first hand the hard way on my set up.Wish i would have found out about LIL before i ever started on my build would had save me a few headaches.


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

cool.

cheap is how we all start out... and we all end up spending 3 times the money to get were we want.

im sure most people take alittle bit frome each post and end up doing there own thing anyway!

good shit bagged!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Oct 30 2009, 01:54 PM~15515011
> *cool.
> 
> cheap is how we all start out... and we all end up spending 3 times the money to get were we want.
> ...


Cheap hahahh yeah i thought i was getting a hot deal when i started out (egay crap)Hell the money i spent on that i could have put together a dam hopper by now


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

I SECOND THAT!

LESSON LEARNED... SAVE AND DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Oct 30 2009, 11:54 AM~15515011
> *cool.
> 
> cheap is how we all start out... and we all end up spending 3 times the money to get were we want.
> ...


thats why I'm here learning :biggrin: don't want to spended 3 times the money  ...Also any one looking at this thread Craigslist.org is a great place for used parts and new part!!Thanks guyz for your input


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Oct 30 2009, 03:47 PM~15516543
> *I SECOND THAT!
> 
> LESSON LEARNED... SAVE AND DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME!
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Oct 27 2009, 03:20 PM~15483498
> *1 5 GAL TANK WONT LIFT MY SMALL BLOCK.
> get as much tank as possible  if you are running compressors.
> if you run the bottle.. even better.
> ...


  that's what I'm thinking :biggrin: just found 2 10gal tanks on cl for$60 :angry: and no fucking money right now :uh: I hope she still has them next week!GONE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Oct 27 2009, 05:47 PM~15485081
> *slam re7s allaround
> two 5gal tanks runnin atleast 200psi off the EDC(more gals =s more play time,more psi =s quicker lift)
> hit up Kellogs supply on HWY59 and pick up a 1/2" hyd. check valve.
> ...


 okay homies bumping this for who ever and me too.Getting my taxes soon :biggrin: need to talk with him to day


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm thinking 8s all the way around? or is it just better with 7s?also adding 2 480s to the list for back up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

how are the 400psi slam bags?or is that to much for a daily


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 18 2010, 09:39 AM~16324977
> *how are the 400psi slam bags?or is that to much for a daily
> *


Dont know still waiting to stuff them in my cutty.

There the same as the RE series (design wise) only thinker material.

Are you planing on going over 200 psi then?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 18 2010, 08:59 AM~16325096
> *Dont know still waiting to stuff them in my cutty.
> 
> There the same as the RE series (design wise) only thinker material.
> ...


Thinking of it??don't know if its worth it thats why I ask


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 18 2010, 10:02 AM~16325118
> *Thinking of it??don't know if its worth it thats why I ask
> *


Will if your thinking of chances are you probably gonna do it.

Just get em BUY PARTS ONCE :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

true..Any deals right now on air stuff??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

any real benefits with 400psi or is it just for hopping???


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

more pressure. 

to get fast, you can fiddle with air line size and pressure. keep this in mind when your tinkering:

bigger = more volume. 

bigger air line is more air volume forced through to the air bag, when you have say 1/2" tank port to 1/2" to 3/4" PTC fitting to 3/4" air line to 1/2" to 3/4" PTC fitting to 1/2" air bag port, the volume being forced will be less due to the smaller port it has to travel through. this is where pressure comes in, the pressure will help increase the air flow where it has been decreased due to either an elbow fitting or reduced size fitting. a helping hand if you will. 

hope this helps some.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 18 2010, 10:44 AM~16325425
> *more pressure.
> 
> to get fast, you can fiddle with air line size and pressure. keep this in mind when your tinkering:
> ...


Yeah in interested to see what my set up is gonna do.
3/4" Hydro hose---4 runs of it from tank to under hood
3/4" hose to 1/2" NPT thread
6 1/2" ASCO valves
HE 7" 
Gonna haver to do nitro no way in hell my 1 480 could keep up.After 1 lick of the switch tank pressure would be lowwwwww

Reason u went w/ 3/4" hose is lk FOEY taking about restriction inside of the fittings.The 1/2" hose fittings were about 3/8" same problem we have w/ the DOT hose.I have heard of hydro guys boring out the middle of the fitting to increase flow but i dont have a lathe


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay got$1500~$2000 to spend on the air, would like to go with a york set up too.The york I'll get at the junk yard also with a york set up how much psi can I get out of it.Was thinking of getting these bags http://www.airassisted.com/AirBags-Airlift...oduct_info.html with VIA480C "Dual Pack" chrome with my set up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

or should I go with slam bags 200psi


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also work will be done by my club so there will be no labor charge


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 AM~16325425
> *more pressure.
> 
> to get fast, you can fiddle with air line size and pressure. keep this in mind when your tinkering:
> ...


thanks foey


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 20 2010, 07:35 PM~16355975
> *okay got$1500~$2000 to spend on the air, would like to go with a york set up too.The york I'll get at the junk yard also with a york set up how much psi can I get out of it.Was thinking of getting these bags http://www.airassisted.com/AirBags-Airlift...oduct_info.html with VIA480C "Dual Pack" chrome with my set up
> *


I've seen 300psi out of a york.Only problem is the harder,longer,more pri you throw at them the more the lifespan shorten's.Then again if you toast it your out what $30 to what ever,just do down to the just yard and get another.Hell you could probably do it right there in the parking lot if you had the oil.

Myself i'd go w/ slams but that's just ME.There proven to take a beating and still perform.That and they don't BALLON.Dont really know about the Air lift's but there probally a good bag tho


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

the new Air Lifts are like DOT air line, but reversed. Ex. the D2500 is really a 2600 bag, same with the D2600 (2800 bag). Yes, with the new design it does ballon out. When used in a rear bag app, will work great.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

is a 3gal tank just as good as a 5gal I can get a 5gal for free and I can get 2 3gal tanks if a deal goes throw with my hydros??also I know 5gal will have more play time but as you know I will be going with edc so I don't know ..If I don't get the 2 3gal tanks I will just get another 5gal and make it 10gal later


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=406790&st=200

In the link is an explanation.

Since there is only adjustable pressure switches, start pressures vary as well as max pressures. Fixed pressure switches are as is (Ex. 1: norm pressure switch rating, 145 psi on, 175 psi off). No matter what your compressors will turn on at the set pressure as well as stop at the max. Tank size will effect the fill time due to the excess (if you get a large tank) volume it has to fill up. 

I have tested this out a while back. I had an 8 gallon tank in my old Dakota, which before hand I had a Sears 5 gallon, I connected both (linked to 13 gallons), my pressure switch was a Nason 0 - 400 psi adjustable switch. There was NO PLAY time at all. It was the same except the fill time was longer. 

Use the fill calculator in the link, you will see how long your fill times are and see that even beefing your system up to compensate your fill time won't help.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

given that you don't have a nitrogen bottle or scuba tank, even those you still need to pause in order for the regulator to fill the tank completely.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jan 25 2010, 06:52 PM~16409140
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=406790&st=200
> 
> In the link is an explanation.
> ...


 thanks for the link


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol well so much for cheap .Just got 2 3gal tanks,switch wire,compressor,1/2 inch line,1/2 inch fittings, just need some bags and valves,


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

which will be soon


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 1 2010, 07:18 PM~16480852
> *lol well so much for cheap .Just got 2 3gal tanks,switch wire,compressor,1/2 inch line,1/2 inch fittings, just need some bags and valves,
> *


Get those valves from Strictly 1 think his name was.Taht's a good deal.

As for bag's Be patient.They pop up here from time to time.I bought my slam's 8" in LIL for like $110 shipped NEW.Or you can just eat it and get some new slams from AAC


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 01:32 AM~16486029
> *Get those valves from Strictly 1 think his name was.Taht's a good deal.
> 
> As for bag's Be patient.They pop up here from time to time.I bought my slam's 8" in LIL for like $110 shipped NEW.Or you can just eat it and get some new slams from AAC*


going to


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 01:32 AM~16486029
> *Get those valves from Strictly 1 think his name was.Taht's a good deal.
> 
> As for bag's Be patient.They pop up here from time to time.I bought my slam's 8" in LIL for like $110 shipped NEW.Or you can just eat it and get some new slams from AAC
> *


 looking for 8 valve if I go with 4(front) then I'll pm him.thanks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 2 2010, 09:31 AM~16487252
> *looking for 8 valve if I go with 4(front) then I'll pm him.thanks
> *


He has or had 8 unless he sold 4.If he did he didn't post that there sold


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 09:07 AM~16487497
> *He has or had 8 unless he sold 4.If he did he didn't post that there sold
> *


lol thought he had 4..Just pm him.thanks :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 2 2010, 09:07 AM~16487497
> *He has or had 8 unless he sold 4.If he did he didn't post that there sold
> *


there sold


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Try this guy then

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511216


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

might have a whole setup soon.Going to look at it Wednesday


----------



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey man, I have been following your topic posts here. I am learning right along with you. I am doing a 64 impala ss and i am basically waiting to see what you come up with and how much you spend and then try to do mine. Please keep your posts, they are helping a lot! Let me know how much you are spending total because i am trying to budget everything accordingly. Thanks bro.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Feb 14 2010, 05:01 PM~16611426
> *Hey man, I have been following your topic posts here. I am learning right along with you. I am doing a 64 impala ss and i am basically waiting to see what you come up with and how much you spend and then try to do mine. Please keep your posts, they are helping a lot! Let me know how much you are spending total because i am trying to budget everything accordingly. Thanks bro.
> *


 :biggrin: well after learning and asking a lot of questions about air I learned no matter what you will have to spend some good cash on a setup  but buying used tanks good used fittings and switchs did save some cash  also bought a used nitrogen bottle set up for now but latter will still go with the belt driven compresser.So far I'm $750 in air ride stuff still need 4 valves($180~$260) and might put up my re-62 slam bags for sale on here for$140 for 4 used was going to use them but don't think it will work with my car because of the big block  so going with what the homies on on here said going with the rs 7s up front and mybe 8s or 7s in the back will be slam bags though.Might just do the front for now and do the back latter also will be all 1/2 stuff


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

will 6's work with my car???Thay came with the setup..On the slam web site it said that the 6 was for light cars?? :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

so far I got nitrogen bottle,nitrogen bottle regulator 600psi,2 3gl tanks,1 Zenith com,4 1/2'' Parker valves 400psi,4 re-62 bags,6 switches and plate with 15' switch wire,4ga and 10ga wire,1/2 hose,$100+(came in deal) 1/2'' Parker fittings,250 adjustable pressure switch,nitrogen bottle metal straps


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 15 2010, 07:15 AM~16616492
> *will 6's work with my car???Thay came with the setup..On the slam web site it said that the 6 was for light cars?? :uh:
> *


 I've seen some 68's with slam re-6 only in the front but will I be okay with a big block also with re-6 in back? If not the I'll just do the front with re-7s and do the back latter with 8's fuck it :cheesy: So I'm asking will the re-6 work with my car .


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You already know what i'm gonna say


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 15 2010, 02:01 PM~16619249
> *You  already know what i'm gonna say
> *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 15 2010, 03:02 PM~16619257
> *
> *


MAke them 7's work in the front.You know the rule small bag=more pressure and to boot you've got a big block i would atleast do 7's.

And yeah 8's if you can get em


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks I'll put my bags up for sale on here and ebay


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 15 2010, 03:13 PM~16619330
> *thanks I'll put them up on sale here and ebay ,cl
> *


I'd also try a mini truck forum  

I just dont think you would be happy w/ the 6's up front.Hope you get the money outa them


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 15 2010, 02:15 PM~16619347
> *I'd also try a mini truck forum
> 
> I just dont think you would be happy w/ the 6's up front.Hope you get the money outa them
> *


lol thought they where bigger  but its all good''Live and learn'' :uh:


----------



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

I am luckily finding used (or new systems people didn't use yet) for pretty cheap around here on craigslist. How much does an EDC conversion usually end up costing you?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Feb 15 2010, 09:17 PM~16622485
> *I am luckily finding used (or new systems people didn't use yet) for pretty cheap around here on craigslist. How much does an EDC conversion usually end up costing you?
> *


???? Do you know what a EDC is.Not trying to be ass but.

It's not really a "off the shelf" instillation


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 15 2010, 03:29 PM~16619452
> *lol thought they where bigger  but its all good''Live and learn'' :uh:
> *


6" diameter v. 7" and 8"


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 15 2010, 09:25 PM~16623328
> *6" diameter v. 7" and 8"
> *


 lol know now :happysad: looked at there web site and read that after I got my bags


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Live and learn bra,beein there myself


----------



## barna6vi (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, it is basically taking a york compressor and changing the pulleys on your alternator. And you run hoses back to your air tank. Am i wrong in this? I mean you GENERALLY have to buy almost the same parts to make it work anyway, don't you? I was just wondering about estimated cost. Like i have stated plenty of times, i am SUPER new to air rides. I know hydros but this air stuff is different.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Feb 16 2010, 05:08 PM~16631787
> *Yeah, it is basically taking a york compressor and changing the pulleys on your alternator. And you run hoses back to your air tank. Am i wrong in this? I mean you GENERALLY have to buy almost the same parts to make it work anyway, don't you? I was just wondering about estimated cost. Like i have stated plenty of times, i am SUPER new to air rides. I know hydros but this air stuff is different.
> *


 :yes: :420:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Feb 16 2010, 06:08 PM~16631787
> *Yeah, it is basically taking a york compressor and changing the pulleys on your alternator. And you run hoses back to your air tank. Am i wrong in this? I mean you GENERALLY have to buy almost the same parts to make it work anyway, don't you? I was just wondering about estimated cost. Like i have stated plenty of times, i am SUPER new to air rides. I know hydros but this air stuff is different.
> *


Wait what?Changing pulleys on your alternator.A york is a OEM air conditioner pump.Onlywhen using it as a Engine Driven Compressor you use oil. 

Now depending on the application either V belt or serpentine.You can swap out the pulley to accommodate to your application.

Now there are i bet at least 2 post's a week about EDC's.Your best bet would be to do a quick search and start reading.I could literally fill up this page w/ stuff i have learned from these previous posts


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

In my 68 i am running re7's all around.. in the front there was not alot of cutting to do to make them fit.. it looks factory they way i did it.. i am running 2 x 5 gallon tanks 4 x air-zenith OB2's at 200psi and i always have air there crazy fast to fill.. another thing i ve done is i ran the tanks 1 tank for the right side of the car and 1 tank for the left not 1 tank for front and 1 for rear.. this way i have a total of 10 gallons in total if i just want to play with the front or rear.. at 200psi one hit and i get about 4 to 6 inches off the ground in the front


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Feb 17 2010, 12:01 AM~16637111
> *In my 68 i am running re7's all around.. in the front there was not alot of cutting to do to make them fit.. it looks factory they way i did it.. i am running 2 x 5 gallon tanks 4 x air-zenith OB2's at 200psi and i always have air there crazy fast to fill.. another thing i ve done is i ran the tanks 1 tank for the right side of the car and 1 tank for the left not 1 tank for front and 1 for rear.. this way i have a total of 10 gallons in total if i just want to play with the front or rear.. at 200psi one hit and i get about 4 to 6 inches off the ground in the front
> *


thanks for the post


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Feb 17 2010, 01:01 AM~16637111
> *In my 68 i am running re7's all around.. in the front there was not alot of cutting to do to make them fit.. it looks factory they way i did it.. i am running 2 x 5 gallon tanks 4 x air-zenith OB2's at 200psi and i always have air there crazy fast to fill.. another thing i ve done is i ran the tanks 1 tank for the right side of the car and 1 tank for the left not 1 tank for front and 1 for rear.. this way i have a total of 10 gallons in total if i just want to play with the front or rear.. at 200psi one hit and i get about 4 to 6 inches off the ground in the front
> *


ANY VIDEO OF THIS?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Feb 17 2010, 12:01 AM~16637111
> *In my 68 i am running re7's all around.. in the front there was not alot of cutting to do to make them fit.. it looks factory they way i did it.. i am running 2 x 5 gallon tanks 4 x air-zenith OB2's at 200psi and i always have air there crazy fast to fill.. another thing i ve done is i ran the tanks 1 tank for the right side of the car and 1 tank for the left not 1 tank for front and 1 for rear.. this way i have a total of 10 gallons in total if i just want to play with the front or rear.. at 200psi one hit and i get about 4 to 6 inches off the ground in the front
> *


 can you post some pics of the front bags.Would like to see how you did it  going with 7's to


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

When i get a chance i will post some pics :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $ 68 $_@Feb 25 2010, 12:21 PM~16722779
> *When i get a chance i will post some pics  :biggrin:
> *


thanks..vid to if you can to :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay going to get another zenith comp and 4 valves for $150 like new with the some Parker fittings after this just need my bags and will have every thing I need for my setup so this whole setup will come to about $900 when done..So I guess it is still cheap for a very fast setup


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fuck I see a big 3 and alternator swap soon $$


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

... your low cost turned into a spending spree. lol


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Mar 2 2010, 09:17 AM~16770358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHah boy do i know all to well about that.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm going through it right now as well. Got me a free 450 from a homie, found most of my old 1/4" stuff in the garage, now I'm trying to keep myself with a straight BUDGET air set-up, but each time I get odd ideas and have to stop myself.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 2 2010, 09:52 AM~16771130
> *... your low cost turned into a spending spree. lol
> *


lol well fuck :biggrin: it's all good got what I want for now :happysad: after I get tired of paying for air then I'll go edc also this will be a daily 68 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 2 2010, 07:35 AM~16770111
> *okay going to get another zenith comp and 4 valves for $150 like new with the some Parker fittings after this just need my bags and will have every thing I need for my setup so this whole setup will come to about $900 when done..So I guess it is still cheap for a very fast setup
> 
> 
> ...


 all most time for the 7''slam bags and cups
hno: all the way around..Can't wait to hit the switch for the first time!Always think about it when I take the 68 out :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

got this on ebay for$167 for this


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Does that AZ work??

Looks like the air tanks FBI rides was selling for s-10's


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well this whole setup came to $1000 give or take..Last week just made in order from are air ride sponser AAC THIS IS WHAT i GOT RE7's 4, one PSI swich,one
Adjustable 1/4 Pressure Switch 100-250psi,4 Lower airbag circle.5 Single port airbag circle,50ft Roll 1/2" Air Line which came out to $449


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2010, 07:18 AM~16971696
> *Does that AZ work??
> 
> Looks like the air tanks FBI rides was selling for s-10's
> *


works great :biggrin: aired my homies tank fast!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

will post pics of D day soon and hitting those switches on air and nitrogen!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also pics of all my stuff when the rest gets here


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 23 2010, 08:28 AM~16971758
> *works great :biggrin: aired my homies tank fast!
> *


Cool,nothing wrong w/ ballin on a budget

Hell i just bought 4 GC Extreme 1/2" valves last night on ebay for $86.00 shipped.Kinda fell bad for the guy practically stole them for that price even if they are used


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Have you got your RE 7 bags in yet?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 23 2010, 07:50 AM~16971880
> *Cool,nothing wrong w/ ballin on a budget
> 
> Hell i just bought 4 GC Extreme 1/2" valves last night on ebay for $86.00 shipped.Kinda fell bad for the guy practically stole them for that price even if they are used
> *


 :0 good find homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bags will be here Monday..Just started pluming my valves first then will run all the power wires.Well thats where I'm at right now...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 2 2010, 03:06 PM~16773762
> *I'm going through it right now as well. Got me a free 450 from a homie, found most of my old 1/4" stuff in the garage, now I'm trying to keep myself with a straight BUDGET air set-up, but each time I get odd ideas and have to stop myself.
> *


ill give ya 10 bucks for the 450 shipped and that will give u extra money for yo build... real talk








:rofl:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also will have 3/8's fittings for sale soon


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 28 2010, 09:39 AM~17022605
> *ill give ya 10 bucks for the 450 shipped and that will give u extra money for yo build... real talk
> :rofl:
> *


lol, already sold the set-up and the Blazer (recently). I'm debating on what I should get next. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay this is where I'm at :happysad: I know I spent more then what I should of but fuck it  got every thing I wanted for less $1100 some used so new  ...NOW ITS TIME FOR THE BUILD :biggrin: GOING FOR A 250PSI SETUP FOR NOW


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Should be pretty quick :biggrin: 

Just remember NO 90 degree fittings


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh speakin of cheap.

I'm waiting on 4 GC 1/2 450's to come in.Got em off of ebay for $75.00 shipped.Goin on the front set up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 30 2010, 10:57 PM~17051799
> *Should be pretty quick :biggrin:
> 
> Just remember NO 90 degree fittings
> *


 ANY ONE know the psi loss in a 1/2 90??I know it ain't much ,but if you use a lot then I'm sure it does.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 30 2010, 11:00 PM~17051827
> *Oh speakin of cheap.
> 
> I'm waiting on 4 GC 1/2 450's to come in.Got em off of ebay for $75.00 shipped.Goin on the front set up
> *


 those are bad ass .Got a homie(Mando )with those''badass''..Killer find!
:h5:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 31 2010, 01:07 AM~17051899
> *ANY ONE know the psi loss in a 1/2 90??I know it ain't much ,but if you use  a lot then I'm sure it does.
> *



foey Jan 28 2010, 08:29 PM
| | Post #205 

143 chix w/glasses

Posts: 13,237
Joined: Feb 2002




continuation of baggedout81's continuation of my previous continuation in which I am in reiteration to... I think


Forced pressure is crashing against the 90 degree fittings. The pressure is forcing the air at a very fast rate and due to the 90 being at the 90 degree angle, the air cannot make turn easily. Where as a 45 degree fitting provides more compensation to the turn. 

- Ex. You cannot make a 90 degree turn in a car going 100 mph's, this is why the NASCAR tracks are pretty much oval, they don't run them in squares.

--------------------
Quote: screwed up loco, Feb 4 2006, 07:11 PM


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I picked up theses.Dam good deal for the price and product.

Gonna go off the rear fill valve's,my car was dam quick w/ 3/8" everything and 4 90's to each bag how it was on 200 psi.It should snap my neck back now :biggrin: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lot-6-Parke...#ht_5428wt_1167


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 31 2010, 12:12 AM~17051936
> *foey  Jan 28 2010, 08:29 PM
> |    | Post #205
> 
> ...


lol a little drunk click n drag there eh?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 31 2010, 02:07 AM~17051899
> *ANY ONE know the psi loss in a 1/2 90??I know it ain't much ,but if you use  a lot then I'm sure it does.
> *


I have only straight fittings after my valves... with 160psi i can get the front of my '59 off the ground... and i think its due to 1/2in valves with 1/2in DOT line and no 90s. I do, however, have 90's right off my tank that lead down to the valves, but since there is constantly 160psi of pressure inside that fitting, it doesnt have the same slowdown affect as it would past the valve

if you've ever heard of the 'water hammer' effect, the 90's pose the same issue, but with air, not water


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 31 2010, 11:15 AM~17054134
> *lol a little drunk click n drag there eh?
> *


a little 

I'm gettin lazy in my young age


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lol, next time just to this with a link. 

<-----------


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 31 2010, 01:23 AM~17052006
> *I picked up theses.Dam good deal for the price and product.
> 
> Gonna go off the rear fill valve's,my car was dam quick w/ 3/8" everything and 4 90's to each bag how it was on 200 psi.It should snap my neck back now  :biggrin:
> ...



You seee these JOE??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 31 2010, 03:55 PM~17057677
> *You seee these JOE??
> *


 yes thanks.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump..just ran power wires and got some free particle Bord also re plumed my valves and wired up my switches..still need some fittings and check valves..........I was told that I don't need a check vavle as long as I got a ball valve to shut the air off when I use the bottle?? any one doing this??...fuck time to go...............................


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 9 2010, 09:50 AM~17143312
> *bump..just ran power wires and got some free particle Bord also re plumed my valves and wired up my switches..still need some fittings and check valves..........I was told that I don't need a check vavle as long as I got a ball valve to shut the air off when I use the bottle?? any one doing this??...fuck time to go...............................
> *


That's how i'm do mine w/ a ball valve.I even noticed that the 3/8" one i picked up was rated at 400 psi


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Finally got the relay/solenoid for my compressors that was $31 in ca and the part number st34 from nape auto parts :thumbsup: I only got this because of the two Air Zenith comps.You can get a $20 solenoid from are sponsor AAC or eBay and look up stinger solenoids.Just got some copper tee's 3(threaded) for $8.50 a pop for the valves ,nipples$1.50 x5,1/2 threaded copper ball valve$7, 75'14 ga wire$5,fuse block$10,10' 8ga wire FREE,6 gallon tank FREE,5'X8'SHEET OF particle Bord free. Well that's what I got in a month.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

got to work on my front valves to day ..Well have some pics to day,doing valve's first then start working in trunk ,going to cut some wood in the shape that I need


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 30 2010, 10:57 PM~17051799
> *Should be pretty slow :biggrin:
> 
> Just remember NO 90 degree fittings
> *


FIXED


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

some parts I picked up from Nape for my relay to the 2 comps Also getting a 1/2 check valve from Nape this week


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

this is how my setup will be ..tank will be close to the blue tank for now








4 valves will be by the cross member and 4 for the back will be up by back the axels so that's why they look like that. :biggrin:







FUCKEN one fell  that why one has some tape :uh:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 18 2010, 09:23 AM~17226568
> *this is how my setup will be ..tank will be close to the blue tank for now
> 
> 
> ...


I have like 15 of those terminals still in plastic i think im gonna sell


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 18 2010, 12:03 PM~17228163
> *I have like 15 of those terminals still in plastic i think im gonna sell
> *


 shit I might get one from you then


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well I spent $37 on paint and paint remover here are some pics of where I'm at on this build


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just need some compression fittings(round rings?) and a 1/2'' in line check valve and some 5'' steel pipe and bolts and make the the 2 3/4 holes in the truck to run the hose's and that's it for phase one....mybad also did the a cardboard cut out for the trunk,now just need to find so time to day to cut out the wood..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just some more pics


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well that tank was no good  but got one a from club members :biggrin: will get some pics up today on the build


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 19 2010, 11:39 AM~17832423
> *ttt......
> *


 thanks homie, will update all my work on here :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

OKAY HERE is the setup for now.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

old pics^ before d-day.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

as you see I put my front valves right under my doors, and used 75 pound zip ties to hold them, had to drill four holes in the floor to mount them.Will get some pics of the front setup too, when I'm done. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

on the back I mounted my valves under the car, where I put the tank..lol I used bolts on the back :twak: because of my comps I lost 2 bolts!! So I need to add lock nuts or just use zip ties??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

got my relay at Nape.... new part
















Part Number: ECH ST34 

Price: Price
Unit
: 
: 
31.99
Each



Features & Benefits For 12 Volt Systems, Continuous Duty, 200 Amp, Spike Protection, Grounded Coil 14-16 Ohms; NAPA Echlin Products Meet Or Exceed Original Equipment Specifications. All Products Are Top-Of-The-Line Quality, & 100% Tested & Inspected In An Environment That Is IS09000 Compliant.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

..here are some old pics


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

you got a new tank right? that old 7 gallon had a leak no? would have looked nice where you had it imo. STUPID LEAK


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

on the back and front, I got these from AAC, but if you got the tools you can make them your self.  On the pipe, I just got some from my local steel and pipe place in my town and spent $30 on about 2 feet of 5 inch, sch 40 steel pipe


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 21 2010, 06:50 AM~17843679
> *you got a new tank right? that old 7 gallon had a leak no? would have looked nice where you had it imo. STUPID LEAK
> *


 true^^going to post pic of the new one :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

this is from a 68 Chevy Caprice but any 65 to 70 in the rear will look like this for the spring perch


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

on the back, I had to cut the tab, all off


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also this is with a re-7 slam bags, all around


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 21 2010, 08:00 AM~17843743
> *true^^going to post pic of the new one :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

here is a so pics of the back


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

pic of some parts


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

and heres where I'm at now, had to take out the sway bar and cut the pocked


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

6 hole tank


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

tank was used, $10 bucks is all i paid :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also, just got my check valves so the ball valve will be taken out, might use it up front to slow down the speed??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

on my comps I'm running 2 100amp fuses and 4gage wires fused too, but only running one comp for now till I up grade alt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

and add another batt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

<<<<<<<<<<<<just need one more post


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

5,000 post


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 21 2010, 08:25 AM~17844174
> *5,000 post
> *


holy shit your a post whore


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 21 2010, 11:28 AM~17844529
> *holy shit your a post whore
> 
> 
> ...


Guess i cant say much either huh

Addict Poster

Posts: 5,022
Joined: Jan 2009
From: Manhattan K.S.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

mann i wanna see a video of this car


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

yea joe quit mowin rich peoples yards for a minut and post a vid


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 27 2010, 11:20 AM~17898552
> *yea joe quit mowin rich peoples yards for a minut and post a vid
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 21 2010, 07:06 AM~17843779
> *also this is with a re-7 slam bags, all around
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 27 2010, 11:20 AM~17898552
> *yea joe quit mowin rich peoples yards for a minut and post a vid
> *


 :angry: ................................. :biggrin: .lol don't know how to do vid??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 26 2010, 01:57 AM~17891371
> *mann i wanna see a video of this car
> *


 when I get all the bugs worked out, I'll get one of my club felles to make the vid :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 27 2010, 01:13 PM~17899120
> *:angry: ................................. :biggrin: .lol don't know how to do vid??
> *


all i know is to record with my black berry email it to myself then place it in video file then open photobucket then upload to photobucket then figure out how to post link on here. thats way too much work [email protected]$k that


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 27 2010, 01:18 PM~17899140
> *when I get all the bugs worked out, I'll get one of my club felles to make the vid :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 30 2010, 10:57 PM~17051799
> *Should be pretty quick :biggrin:
> 
> Just remember NO 90 degree fittings
> *


had to use 4 90's (pressure side)on the the tank, so line would no kink


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i would sure like to see a pic of 4 90's kinda weird runnin the line out of the tank then making a complete circle :roflmao:  :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 3 2010, 06:23 PM~17954924
> *i would sure like to see a pic of 4 90's  kinda weird runnin the line out of the tank then making a complete circle :roflmao:    :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 3 2010, 06:23 PM~17954924
> *i would sure like to see a pic of 4 90's  kinda weird runnin the line out of the tank then making a complete circle :roflmao:    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

still need to add my side panels and give it a good clean..lol


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 10 2010, 07:38 AM~18009306
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooo four 90's!!!!!!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 10 2010, 10:37 AM~18010416
> *oooooooooooo four 90's!!!!!!
> *











i only beat ya cuz i luv ya













nohomo


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jul 11 2010, 08:15 PM~18019752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

I feel like I'm in math class all over again :banghead:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 12 2010, 06:33 AM~18023184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> 
> I feel like I'm in math class all over again  :banghead:
> *


fuck scool


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

all right homies got the air ride stuff all in..going to re do the comps latter in the year and bolt the top cups in..I am very happy with the airbags and glad I didn't go with hydro's..Thanks to every one on the air form for there help and input.I learned a lot on my air project and the best part is I can say I built my air setup and installed it my self,thanks Joe


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also need to redo the front cups, soon, my oil pan hits the ground hard


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jul 12 2010, 07:15 AM~18023340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two holes in mine , one in transpan , and crossmeber dented just a tad.. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump, had some people ask me about 65 to 70 impalas , on how to bag it,,, so I hope this can help


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also used 14g wire for the install for the valves, 4g for the comps and 2#100amp fuse for the comps, in the front by the batt I used a 300 amp fuse, for the comps and sound....when I used a 70 amp fuse for my AZ the fuse got hot and blew up??so far I've been good with the 100amp fuses......having the bottle with my setup is so much fun, the bottle last me a week or two then I have to refill it for$28, because of my small 5gal tank I have really no wait time for the bottle to fill the 5gal tank mybe just a 2 seconds also the bottle is k size


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also for a noob like me 175~200psi is what I use daily.....if I go any higher then that on the car it just wants to hop if I'm slow on the switch....but hey that's how I built it.. lol love my air


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also ran a 1/2'' air line for each valve, 4 total


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 29 2010, 08:48 AM~18432240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man I can't wait till I get mine on the streets :tears:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

projects on the road FTW


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 29 2010, 11:15 PM~18438149
> *projects on the road FTW
> *


lol got my ride in the BLACK HOLE FOR NOW(GARAGE)


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

STILL GOING TO GO EDC ON THIS 68


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 13 2010, 03:41 PM~18557302
> *STILL GOING TO GO EDC ON THIS 68
> *


wut up joe


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 13 2010, 04:08 PM~18557543
> *wut up joe
> *


 at the store with the wife :biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

hahaha

thats all part of being a air rider...


ive had my lines get holes from rubbing(bad install), but i fixed em and now they perfect

but i drop 10psi over night? im guessing its the PTC fittings, because i sprayed soapy water over EVERY connection in the trunk and fittings yet theres no bubbling...

and grommets on every hole


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad you made this thread. I'm new to air and am looking into bagging a 72 MC. Learning alot :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 13 2010, 09:28 PM~18559547
> *Glad you made this thread. I'm new to air and am looking into bagging a 72  MC. Learning alot :biggrin:
> *


Kepp lookin


First ty the kit/Diagram topic at the top


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 13 2010, 09:57 PM~18561319
> *Kepp lookin
> First ty the kit/Diagram topic at the top
> *


went back my self :biggrin: here is how I plumed my k bottle no rocker swich though  and you don't need it..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

on my relay I used one from Napa a 300amp relay instead of 2 air zeniths relays







and use 100 amp fuse for my comps only, I used 70 amp like they say but my fuses melted??? main fuse is 300amp by the battery in the engine bay


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm running 4ga right now to one comp, need a new alt to run two comps then I'll get some 2ga for them


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 13 2010, 07:28 PM~18559547
> *Glad you made this thread. I'm new to air and am looking into bagging a 72  MC. Learning alot :biggrin:
> *


lets see pix of that monte my favorite years ive been lookin for one since i regretted sellin my 70


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 14 2010, 09:49 AM~18564167
> *lets see pix of that monte my favorite years ive been lookin for one since i regretted sellin my 70
> *


No pics yet. I'm trying to get Mr. Joker up here in the 206 to do some body work. Till then you'll have to settle with the one in my profile :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 13 2010, 09:57 PM~18561319
> *Kepp lookin
> First ty the kit/Diagram topic at the top
> *


I did. Now I'm trying to learn what everything means LOL. After a couple hours yesterday I almost said fuck it and thought about going juice again. But I've seen some nice rides up here with air that did some impressive shit so I'm gonna continue doin my homework


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 14 2010, 10:05 PM~18570519
> *No pics yet. I'm trying to get Mr. Joker up here in the 206 to do some body work. Till then you'll have to settle with the one in my profile :biggrin:
> *


the one in ur profile sucks 

thats right im everywhere


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 14 2010, 09:11 PM~18570622
> *the one in ur profile sucks
> 
> thats right im everywhere
> *


and your point :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 14 2010, 11:07 PM~18570545
> *I did. Now I'm trying to learn what everything means LOL. After a couple hours yesterday I almost said fuck it and thought about going juice again. But I've seen some nice rides up here with air that did some impressive shit so I'm gonna continue doin my homework
> *


Ask away


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 14 2010, 10:47 PM~18571183
> *Ask away
> *


dont help him until he post's a better pic :cheesy:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 14 2010, 09:47 PM~18571183
> *Ask away
> *


I will as soon as I read more previous posts. :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 14 2010, 10:51 PM~18571938
> *dont help him until he post's a better pic  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 14 2010, 09:47 PM~18571183
> *Ask away
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just got a york 210 for$35, was going for a rv2 but for $35 I'll be happy


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

too bad the 68 is down


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 16 2010, 02:41 PM~18584010
> *just got a york 210 for$35, was going for a rv2 but for $35 I'll be happy
> *


I still gotta go pick up my rv2.Found one for $25


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 16 2010, 12:46 PM~18584059
> *I still gotta go pick up my rv2.Found one for $25*


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 16 2010, 12:41 PM~18584010
> *just got a york 210 for$35, was going for a rv2 but for $35 I'll be happy
> *


Hers a noob question for you. Whats a rv2? I've been reading up on York EDC's. Is it a different brand of compressor?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 16 2010, 02:42 PM~18584867
> *Hers a noob question for you. Whats a rv2? I've been reading up on York EDC's. Is it a different brand of compressor?
> *


just cfm, the rv2(moper/ volvo) is a 2 piston ac pump and the york(ford_others too??) is a 1 piston pump, both are great, the york is the one you need to know the info on, because there is a 209 and 206, 206, the 210L is the best out of the york family  http://www.links4jeeps.com/writeups/york/idyork/ here you can see the rv2 ac pump


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18585087
> *just cfm, the rv2(moper/ volvo) is a 2 piston ac pump and the york(ford_others too??)  is a 1 piston pump, both are great, the york is the one you need to know the info on, because there is a 209 and 206, 206, the 210L is the best out of the york family  http://www.links4jeeps.com/writeups/york/idyork/  here you can see the rv2 ac pump
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx. I down loaded compressor idenification sheet on one of the EDC threads :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Sep 16 2010, 02:42 PM~18584867
> *Hers a noob question for you. Whats a rv2? I've been reading up on York EDC's. Is it a different brand of compressor?
> *


yes very diffrent :biggrin: just pumps more air faster then the york, but the york will work for me because I will really just run bottle for higher200~300 psi and the york for 165~200psi and have my az comps for back up too :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

my bag came in


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 17 2010, 11:26 PM~18595493
> *my bag came in
> *


How about a a-arm


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 18 2010, 12:43 AM~18596595
> *How about a a-arm
> *


 :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

got $200 saved so far, for the 68


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 18 2010, 12:43 AM~18596595
> *How about a a-arm
> *


 just got them, rebuilding the front suspension on the 68, then get a vid of it chipping and try a 3 wheel :cheesy: :0 , see what I can do at 300 to 400 psi :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

whats the highest psi, any one has giving a re bag?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

You gonna reinforce the busted lca?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> You gonna reinforce the busted lca?
> [/quot]NOT RIGHT NOW  , IF I GO WITH A BETTER BAG THEN YES


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

just got them, rebuilding the front suspension on the 68, then get a vid of it chipping and try a 3 wheel , see what I can do at 300 to 400 psi 



Hows things coming? Got that video yet?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 13 2010, 11:50 AM~18799220
> *whats the highest psi, any one has giving a re bag?
> *


Someone on here ran there's at 300 for ever 

Should have just stepped up to HE's


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 13 2010, 01:31 PM~18800928
> *Someone on here ran there's at 300 for ever
> 
> Should have just stepped up to HE's
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## walterharris (Sep 13, 2010)

Never mind guys, I got it working. If anyone needs help let me know.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol. :angry:


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

Lets see the REAL pics that we took JOE. :wave: 

Now lets Stop hiding from the public on here. :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

]bootleg chico the vavoso valentine pics[/b] :roflmao: 


























Would just like to point out the proper way to do star tatoos on your hips







(just make sure the kids are in the other room)


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> lmao biggrin.gif remember your the one that started all the shit cuzz you *** with BAGS, & Well JOE this a REAL LOWRIDER Web site. Only REAL LOWRIDERS have HYDRAULICS,Not BAGS you Fucking ***!! :twak:
> 
> If this was true JOE(CAPRICE)68, Y do you keep taken all them pics of him?
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

[/quote]








:roflmao: :roflmao: OutHopeU=Lowasme


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> Hey JOE,I'm done with you :roflmao:
> 
> post what you like :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> > You gonna reinforce the busted lca?
> > [/quot]NOT RIGHT NOW  , IF I GO WITH A BETTER BAG THEN YES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 13 2010, 09:51 AM~18799224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> > Hey JOE,I'm done with you :roflmao:
> >
> > post what you like :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 12 2011, 12:21 AM~19850328
> *then gtfo ******
> noone liked you before you changed your name ol gay ass toaster driving dicksucker  noone likes you know
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## whybagit (Jan 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 12 2011, 12:21 AM~19850328
> *then gtfo ******
> noone liked you before you changed your name ol gay ass toaster driving dicksucker
> noone likes you know
> ...


toby is his name


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

hey joe your bigtime now you even have your own paparazzi stalker,,, he's probably diggin thru your trash right now collecting your toenail clippings to put with his hair collection....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 12 2011, 09:44 PM~19855219
> *hey joe your bigtime now you even have your own paparazzi stalker,,, he's probably diggin thru your trash right now collecting your toenail clippings to put with his hair collection....
> *


lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okay just bought some stuff from are air sponser :biggrin: To start my e.d.c. setup in my 68 Caprice with a 396 bigblock.I'm going to go 1/2 inch and run hydrolic hose from the front,and run it to the back of the tank''my thought''Goinig to run a metal oil/water trap with a adjustable 100-300psi switch ,and a good quality check valve.. A/C pump I'm going with is a rv2 a/c pump.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You remember the right up i did on that pressure switch right?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 23 2011, 08:55 PM~20405484
> *You remember the right up i did on that pressure switch right?
> *


yes :biggrin: thats why I said 300psi


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

probable wont go past 250 psi.Anything higher will use my bottle


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 24 2011, 08:14 AM~20407341
> *probable wont go past 250 psi.Anything higher will use my bottle
> *


300 is fun tho if you dont wanna use up that bottle an only wanna hit a switch or two.

Man i NEED TO GET MY SHIT DONE!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 24 2011, 09:23 PM~20412430
> *300 is fun tho if you dont wanna use up that bottle an only wanna hit a switch or two.
> 
> Man i NEED TO GET MY SHIT DONE!!!!*


 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 24 2011, 10:26 PM~20412446
> *:biggrin:
> *


So close now.Drank to much beer not enough work this weekend.Gonna have here rollin on her own weight by the weekend hell or high water :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


>


 well the only thing I'm keeping out of those pics is the psi switch.Going to use the check valve for my A.Z comp,and water filter I sold.
For a E.D.C setup you want a Coalescing filter,it's a oil and water filter. 
Check valve,I'm going with is what they call a unloader check valve.It keeps the pressure in the tank,and lets the psi out of the side where ac pump isIt does this so it makes it easier on the pump when it gets turned on.










here is my work log on my e.d.c setup http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305450-my-RV2-Engine-Driven-Compressor-work-log


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also on a edc setup you want to use a hydro check valve!!I didn't no this :sad:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> also on a edc setup you want to use a hydro check valve!!I didn't no this :sad:


Well atleast one thats got steel guts


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

okey went threw my thread ,and I keeped saying I needed a new alt---which I did.So here it is.It's a 110 amp alt which is all I needed.I sold one of my Air Zenith comps,because I only plan to use my Air Zenith comp for back up only,So this alt should work great with it.
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also Paid $75 shipped,got it from Ebay


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

hitting it at 200 psi on my boat


----------



## es68impala (Jul 24, 2009)

wow, that's fast. very nice setup you have there.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks,will have more info on my e.d.c setup soon.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Fuck Joe.
Your making me rethink the Electric compressors in the wagon. Hows the system treating you so far Bro?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

good so far.Nothing yet on my 68, been working 12 hr days

soon will post a video.


----------

